# Taechaubol:"Sì, voglio comprare il Milan".



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio. 

Nuova smentita della Fininvest. QUI il comunicato -) http://www.milanworld.net/taechaubol-si-voglio-comprare-il-milan-vt25745-5.html#post643405


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Io non me ne intendo molto ma non sono molto favorevole a questa "spartizione" meglio trovare qualcuno che ci compri al 100%.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Febbraio 2015)

E' la nostra unica ancora di salvezza.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Bravo Alciato, che all'epoca anticipò tutti.


----------



## Juventino30 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Se compra più del 50% comanda lui, quindi è come se avesse il 100%, almeno a livello decisionale e "pratico".


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Se compra più del 50% comanda lui, quindi è come se avesse il 100%, almeno a livello decisionale e "pratico".



Esattamente. E se coinvolgesse anche qualche altro miliardario, sarebbe pure meglio.


----------



## de sica (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



.


----------



## davoreb (16 Febbraio 2015)

Se è vero che ha offerto un miliardo per me tra pochi giorni si ufficializza.

Se paga un miliardo almeno cento li investira sul mercato.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi illudo più


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bravo Alciato, che all'epoca anticipò tutti.



Alciato è un giornalista eccezionale, le becca tutte.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Parliamo di 1 miliardo di dollari, una cifra monstre. A Berlusconi del Milan non frega proprio nulla, era solo un megafono politico. Se l'offerta è davvero quella...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io non me ne intendo molto ma non sono molto favorevole a questa "spartizione" meglio trovare qualcuno che ci compri al 100%.



L'importante è che abbia voglia di fare.

Può essere che come condizione di acquisto ci sia quello di mantenere Barbara al suo posto, ecco perchè magari non prende tutto.


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi ispira fiducia questo tizio sinceramente


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non mi ispira fiducia questo tizio sinceramente



.
ero più per un milan in borsa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Notizia bomba. Ma sinceramente preferivo Wanda Group, che sono dei veri colossi multimiliardari. 
Questo Bee è un broker che maneggia capitali, quindi non ha un ingente patrimonio personale. Ma, come ho già riportato, si vanta di trovare sempre i soldi che gli servono. Per cui se dovesse comprare il 51% del Milan per 501M, dubito che poi ci farebbe vivacchiare con i parametri zero.

Insomma, acquistare una società per continuare a farla vegetare non ha alcun senso. Per cui se dovesse riuscire nella scalata aspettiamoci un futuro assolutamente roseo. Ma per dire se sarà un nuovo Thohir, oppure un nuovo Nasser Al-Khelaïfi non ci resta che aspettare e pregare citando a mò di Ave Maria l'11 tipo del Milan di Sacchi.


----------



## nimloth (16 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Se è vero che ha offerto un miliardo per me tra pochi giorni si ufficializza.
> 
> Se paga un miliardo almeno cento li investira sul mercato.



Sai quanti cartellini di parametri zero può comprare Galliani....


----------



## S T B (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



magari! Peggio di così non si potrà fare... però via tutti, ripartiamo da 0


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Se è vero che ha offerto un miliardo per me tra pochi giorni si ufficializza.
> 
> Se paga un miliardo almeno cento li investira sul mercato.



Teachbouol è CEO di una società che vale 1.2mld di dollari. Un miliardo di euro non potrà mai offrirlo, a differenza dell'altro concorrente, il gruppo Wanda, che ha sborsato oltre 1 mld per l'acquisizione di Infront senza batter ciglio.

Il punto è che se vogliamo tornare a primeggiare, forse è meglio un magnate, che fa questo per suo capriccio più che per motivi finanziari.

Un'informazione molto interessante che ho trovato però è che Taecheboul con la sua private equity si occupa di investire in società, massimizzare il valore del brand e poi rivenderle. Per massimizzare il valore del brand servono campioni


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Notizia bomba. Ma sinceramente preferivo Wanda Group, che sono dei veri colossi multimiliardari.
> Questo Bee è un broker che maneggia capitali, quindi non ha un ingente patrimonio personale. Ma, come ho già riportato, si vanta di trovare sempre i soldi che gli servono. Per cui se dovesse comprare il 51% del Milan per 501M, dubito che poi ci farebbe vivacchiare con i parametri zero.
> 
> Insomma, acquistare una società per continuare a farla vivacchiare non ha alcun senso. Per cui se dovesse riuscire nella scalata aspettiamoci un futuro assolutamente roseo. Ma per dire se sarà un nuovo Thohir, oppure un nuovo Nasser Al-Khelaïfi non ci resta che aspettare e pregare citando a mò di Ave Maria l'11 tipo del Milan di Sacchi.



Quoto, ma cmq leggi l'ultima parte del mio commento di poco fa. Se così fosse non sarebbe come Tohir.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Teachbouol è CEO di una società che vale 1.2mld di dollari. Un miliardo di euro non potrà mai offrirlo, a differenza dell'altro concorrente, il gruppo Wanda, che ha sborsato oltre 1 mld per l'acquisizione di Infront senza batter ciglio.
> 
> Il punto è che se vogliamo tornare a primeggiare, forse è meglio un magnate, che fa questo per suo capriccio più che per motivi finanziari.
> 
> Un'informazione molto interessante che ho trovato però è che Taecheboul con la sua private equity si occupa di investire in società, massimizzare il valore del brand e poi rivenderle. Per massimizzare il valore del brand servono campioni





The P ha scritto:


> Quoto, ma cmq leggi l'ultima parte del mio commento di poco fa. Se così fosse non sarebbe come Tohir.



 http://www.milanworld.net/chi-e-bee-taechaubol-tutto-sul-magnate-che-vuole-il-milan-vt23805.html


----------



## matteo (16 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Teachbouol è CEO di una società che vale 1.2mld di dollari. Un miliardo di euro non potrà mai offrirlo, a differenza dell'altro concorrente, il gruppo Wanda, che ha sborsato oltre 1 mld per l'acquisizione di Infront senza batter ciglio.
> 
> Il punto è che se vogliamo tornare a primeggiare, forse è meglio un magnate, che fa questo per suo capriccio più che per motivi finanziari.
> 
> Un'informazione molto interessante che ho trovato però è che Taecheboul con la sua private equity si occupa di investire in società, massimizzare il valore del brand e poi rivenderle. Per massimizzare il valore del brand servono campioni



Un magnate può anche stancarsi dopo un pò...Mi accontento di qualcuno con un progetto serio e poi sarà difficile competere con la Premier league in termini finanziari


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/chi-e-bee...le-il-milan-vt23805.html?highlight=Taechaubol



me l'ero perso [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Sempre sul pezzo! 



Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Aron (16 Febbraio 2015)

Taechaubol è una figura troppo misteriosa per essere realmente affidabile. 
Spero che i futuri soci di minoranza e/o maggioranza siano altri.


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Incrocio le dita, perché ha il requisito più importante di tutti : *non è* Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Pivellino (16 Febbraio 2015)

a distanza di 29 anni penso che fu più rischioso affidarsi a Berlusconi allora di quanto non lo sia Taecacoso ora


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ora qua non è stato riportato, ma ad esempio su sportmediaset e sull'ansa scrivono che Bee ha pronto un miliardo... ma che non vuole il 100%..... già il 100% non vale quella cifra... figuriamoci una percentuale minore. Qua non la raccontan giusta


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ci sono sicuramente dei dubbi legati al personaggio,ma si tratta comunque di un innesto di speranza.
Vero che un magnate arabo garantirebbe più soldi nell'immediato,ma un business man serio sicuramente considererebbe il Milan come un investimento piuttosto che come un giocattolo.
Fiducioso che si faccia entro febbraio? Possibile che si chiuda un affare del genere in un paio di settimane?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ora qua non è stato riportato, ma ad esempio su sportmediaset e sull'ansa scrivono che Bee ha pronto un miliardo... ma che non vuole il 100%..... già il 100% non vale quella cifra... figuriamoci una percentuale minore. Qua non la raccontan giusta



No ma infatti il miliardo sarebbe per l'intera società al massimo.


----------



## Pivellino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci sono sicuramente dei dubbi legati al personaggio,ma si tratta comunque di un innesto di speranza.
> Vero che un magnate arabo garantirebbe più soldi nell'immediato,ma un business man serio sicuramente considererebbe il Milan come un investimento piuttosto che come un giocattolo.
> Fiducioso che si faccia entro febbraio? Possibile che si chiuda un affare del genere in un paio di settimane?



Bisogna vedere se ha fretta chi compra o chi vende, ma guardando il lato positivo.... a questo punto chi è interessato ha da saltar fuori a gambe levate.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se non altro qualcosa si sta muovendo, l'ipotesi di un cambio di proprietà non è più fantascienza.


----------



## milanista_79 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Il Milan è morto e finito.
La società (dal presidente fino all'ultimo degli autisti) è responsabile di questo declino e deve gentilmente farsi da parte.

Detto questo, i miei anni di passione e di fede rossonera termineranno il giorno in cui il Milan non giocherà più a San Siro o quando diventerà proprietà di qualunque magnate tailandese, cinese, russo ,arabo.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

up


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Falsa pista


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Vedo che in giro tra tifosi, ma anche giornalisti e media, si dubita ancora molto di questa pista. Io dico solo che per spingersi a dire che ci vuole acquistare e che è disposto a versare 1 miliardo di euro (anche se inizialmente solo per una maggioranza di quel miliardo), le sue intenzioni devono essere assolutamente quelle. Non ha alcun senso bluffare e dire cose non vere. *A meno che questo Thai non si sia buttato in politica e sia a caccia di consensi* 

Se quindi sul tavolo di Fininvest ancora non è arrivata nessuna offerta, credo proprio che nei prossimi giorni arriverà in forma ufficiale. Se poi, come credo, questa offerta sarà accompagnata dalle necessarie garanzie bancarie... Silvio si tira fuori in 60 secondi.


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo di 1 miliardo di dollari, una cifra monstre. A Berlusconi del Milan non frega proprio nulla, era solo un megafono politico. Se l'offerta è davvero quella...



Se l'offerta è quella il Milan è già venduto. Solo un folle rifiuterebbe e, per quanto possa essere in piena demenza senile, dubito che Silvio si sia impazzito a simili livelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

*Da casa Milan trapelano diverse perplessità, lo riporta Sportmediaset.*


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Credo che se l'operazione venisse fatta e conclusa (ci dividono mari e monti da ciò) riguardi un gruppo d'investitori, perchè se un tale è pronto ad investire 1 mld di dollari, credo abbia le idee chiare e progetti concreti. Non alla viva il parroco.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ottimo il virgolettato finalmente, adesso come faranno a smentire?


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2015)

vendessero, non se ne puo' piu'. E' uno strazio andare avanti cosi'


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Incrocio le dita, perché ha il requisito più importante di tutti : *non è* Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Denni90 (16 Febbraio 2015)

bene molto bene! ottimo! l importante è vendere ... tanto peggio non può andare e poi bee potrebbe essere quello che ci mette la faccia ma avere intorno a se altri disposti ad investire...un po come ha fatto tohir con l inter... speriamo però che chi verrà da noi investa in tempo stretti anche nella squadra non come ha fatto tohir che praticamente deve ancora prendere giocatori veri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2015)

L'avete detto, non avrebbe senso investire la bellezza di un miliardo di euro per mettere in piedi una buffonata, se parliamo di un investimento di questo tipo è ovvio ci sia anche un progetto serio alle spalle, perché nessun miliardario al mondo, nemmeno Bill Gates, sarebbe disposto a buttare dalla finestra 1mld. 
Stesso discorso che ho fatto per Thohir che qua disprezzate tutti come se fosse un fantoccio ma io credo che un progetto a lungo termine ce l'abbia anche lui, perché anche 500 milioni non sono bruscolini.
Dobbiamo avere fiducia, purtroppo con questa società siamo stati plasmati per pensar sempre male, con una nuova proprietà invece dobbiamo pensare positivo perché credo sia arrivata l'ora di meritare di meglio per i tifosi rossoneri, dato che piangiamo ininterrottamente da quasi dieci anni con questa proprietà.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Forse, e dico forse (meglio volare bassissimi) siamo di fronte ad una svolta storica.

Ciò che è certo è che questa proprietà difficilmente potrebbe reggere un'altra stagione senza gli introiti della Champions.

E se la promozione del Somaro (un incapace patentato) ad allenatore fosse stata una mossa studiata dare la mazzata definitiva ed arrivare a tutto questo? Tipo Oronzo Canà con la Longobarda.


----------



## nimloth (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E se la promozione del Somaro (un incapace patentato) ad allenatore fosse stata una mossa studiata dare la mazzata definitiva ed arrivare a tutto questo? Tipo Oronzo Canà con la Longobarda.




l'hanno "preso per un co...ne" (cit.)


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Secondo me questa voce è stata creata ad arte per mettere pressione al vero potenziale acquirente che per me è un altro. E potrebbe anche essere un nome che non è mai circolato.

Marzo 2014: Bloomberg diffonde la notizia del Milan che cerca acquirenti
Pochi giorni fa: il Milan smentisce il preaccordo con un gruppo thailandese, ma non nega l'interesse da parte di più potenziali acquirenti

E' solamente questione di tempo, dobbiamo solamente metterci l'anima in pace e sperare che il prossimo presidente del Milan sia una persona affidabile e che ha voglia di investire nella squadra, cosa che evidentemente Berlusconi non ha più da anni.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

*Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:

In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



Insomma qualcosa bolle in pentola


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*


E' normale che in fase di valutazione delle offerte si debbano smentire tutte le notizie circa gli accordi presi o da prendere con uno piuttosto che con un altro acquirente. Il fatto che non esistano preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda non significa che non ci siano/siano stati incontri o che nel futuro prossimo non ci saranno incontri decisivi.
Nel giro di 2 giorni la società ha ammesso nuovamente che vi sono *vari* (quindi, più di uno e forse più di 2) soggetti interessati, si tratta solamente di scegliere quello ritenuto più attendibile e che possa formulare un'offerta più sostanziosa per i Berlusconi, ma a mio avviso ci siamo. Non si può pensare che questa trattative con contratti da stipulare infiniti con clausole enormi si possano concludere nel giro di pochi giorni: ci vorranno settimane, forse mesi, ma a mio avviso questa è una delle ultime stagioni (spero l'ultima, ma non credo) con la famiglia Berlusconi al comando.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insomma qualcosa bolle in pentola



Sì ma la prima frase dice che non sono interessati a venderla. L'acqua evapora dentro la pentola perchè non c'è niente dentro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



Fare affari con Berlusconi è sempre pericoloso al giorno d'oggi dato che cambia idea 550 volte al giorno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' normale che in fase di valutazione delle offerte si debbano smentire tutte le notizie circa gli accordi presi o da prendere con uno piuttosto che con un altro acquirente. Il fatto che non esistano preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda non significa che non ci siano/siano stati incontri o che nel futuro prossimo non ci saranno incontri decisivi.
> Nel giro di 2 giorni la società ha ammesso nuovamente che vi sono *vari* (quindi, più di uno e forse più di 2) soggetti interessati, si tratta solamente di scegliere quello ritenuto più attendibile e che possa formulare un'offerta più sostanziosa per i Berlusconi, ma a mio avviso ci siamo. Non si può pensare che questa trattative con contratti da stipulare infiniti con clausole enormi si possano concludere nel giro di pochi giorni: ci vorranno settimane, forse mesi, ma a mio avviso questa è una delle ultime stagioni (spero l'ultima, ma non credo) con la famiglia Berlusconi al comando.


D'altronde anche con l'Inter fu così, prima dell'acquisizione di Thohir se ne parlò almeno per tutta la stagione precedente del suo interessamento all'Inter, poi si chiuse. È importante che se ne parli e speriamo che le trattative siano avviate e che si possa chiudere entro la prossima stagione o magari quell'altra ancora.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma la prima frase dice che non sono interessati a venderla. L'acqua evapora dentro la pentola perchè non c'è niente dentro.



Beh, ma non può scrivere nel comunicato ufficiale "Siamo con le pezze al deretano, accettiamo tutte le offerte possibili" perché altrimenti non possono pretendere nemmeno 100 milioni. Quella frase potrebbe essere una smentita che in realtà significa l'esatto opposto. Nessuno investe 300/400 milioni in una società senza avere la maggioranza e poter "comandare" (lo sanno benissimo anche i Berlusconi, non sono stupidi). Ormai credo che Silvio non abbia più interessi a tenere il Milan (nel senso che gli è servito per i suoi scopi, ora non se ne fa più niente).


----------



## Denni90 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



classica mossa berlusconiana della smentita... gioco fatto ad arte quasi sicuramente... non ci resta che aspettare e sperare... dubito fortemente che se ci fosse una super offerta fininvest non coglierebbe al volo liberandosi di una società in perdita continua e con un futuro nero davanti a se


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



La nuova smentita era ovvia,ma non toglie che qualcosa potrebbe comunque esserci.Però questo Tae qualcosa non mi convince a pieno,non mi sembra troppo affidabile a giudicare dalle voci che circolano su di lui,oltretutto il Milan non è un'azienda da far fruttare e poi rivendere come questo qui è abituato a fare.Spererei in un acquirente che perlomeno all'apparenza dia qualche garanzia in più,per non finire dalla padella alla brace.In ogni caso liberarci del Berlusca e conseguentemente rinnovare l'asset dirigenziale non potrebbe che fare bene al Milan,speriamo accada presto e con un progetto serio.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh, ma non può scrivere nel comunicato ufficiale "Siamo con le pezze al deretano, accettiamo tutte le offerte possibili" perché altrimenti non possono pretendere nemmeno 100 milioni. Quella frase potrebbe essere una smentita che in realtà significa l'esatto opposto. Nessuno investe 300/400 milioni in una società senza avere la maggioranza e poter "comandare" (lo sanno benissimo anche i Berlusconi, non sono stupidi). Ormai credo che Silvio non abbia più interessi a tenere il Milan (nel senso che gli è servito per i suoi scopi, ora non se ne fa più niente).



Tra dire "non vogliamo assolutamente vendere" e "non abbiamo un centesimo e non sappiamo che fare di questa squadra che dà solo fastidio" ci sono anche le vie di mezzo. Poi può essere che sia una smentita vuota senza fondamento ma può essere anche che non abbiano intenzione di stare a sentire nessuno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma la prima frase dice che non sono interessati a venderla. L'acqua evapora dentro la pentola perchè non c'è niente dentro.



anche un cessione minoritaria sarebbe una noizia strepitosa.

e il fatto che smentiscano solo quella della maggioranza....niente vapore


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'altronde anche con l'Inter fu così, prima dell'acquisizione di Thohir se ne parlò almeno per tutta la stagione precedente del suo interessamento all'Inter, poi si chiuse. È importante che se ne parli e speriamo che le trattative siano avviate e che si possa chiudere entro la prossima stagione o magari quell'altra ancora.


Esatto. Secondo me è solamente questione di tempo. Dobbiamo solo sperare che l'acquirente sia una persona seria, si circondi di persone competenti e che abbia voglia di investire e di vincere.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> anche un cessione minoritaria sarebbe una noizia strepitosa.
> 
> e il fatto che smentiscano solo quella della maggioranza....niente vapore



Una cessione minoritaria sarebbe una grande notizia per noi e berlusconi ma una pessima notizia per chi compra senza diritto di decidere. Secondo me questo potrebbe aiutarci a costruire lo stadio ma rilevare la squadra ad oggi è dura. Già tra un anno le cose potrebbero cambiare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



La pentola continua a bollire rumorosamente. Dai che questo è l'anno buono che il coperchio salta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Esatto. Secondo me è solamente questione di tempo. Dobbiamo solo sperare che l'acquirente sia una persona seria, si circondi di persone competenti e che abbia voglia di investire e di vincere.


Su questo sono fiducioso, perché, a prescindere dalla cifra precisa, quello sul Milan sarà un investimento importante e nessuno al mondo è disposto a buttare dai 500 milioni al miliardo di euro così, a caso.


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> anche un cessione minoritaria sarebbe una noizia strepitosa.
> 
> e il fatto che smentiscano solo quella della maggioranza....niente vapore



Silvio come prevedibile non molla il suo giocattolo preferito, vuole un socio con quote di minoranza perché vuole comandare lui, non accetterà mai un ruolo secondario.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra dire "non vogliamo assolutamente vendere" e "non abbiamo un centesimo e non sappiamo che fare di questa squadra che dà solo fastidio" ci sono anche le vie di mezzo. Poi può essere che sia una smentita vuota senza fondamento ma può essere anche che non abbiano intenzione di stare a sentire nessuno.


Ok, ma facciamo il caso che io abbia una società e che l'abbia messa in vendita dando l'incarico ad una società terza che si occupa della ricerca di potenziali acquirenti. Se l'ho messa in vendita è perché ho la reale volontà di cedere l'asset che non ritengo più importante e/o strategico per me. Che senso avrebbe ricercare nuovi acquirenti tramite una società terza (che non lavora propriamente gratis) se io in realtà non voglio venderla? In un comunicato ufficiale è normale che io debba comunque dare l'impressione che non voglia disfarmi della società. Questo comunicato sta nel gioco delle parti. Nel maggio 2013 Moratti smentì più volte le voci circa la cessione del club ad investitori indonesiani. Sappiamo tutti com'è finita la storia 
Forse sono troppo ottimista io e hai ragione tu, ma ne sono davvero convinto che andrà a fine così.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



Moratti fino a maggio 2013 smentiva parlando di interesse ma poca concretezza da parte degli investitori stranieri (Thohir).

Ad ottobre (5 mesi dopo) hanno firmato le carte e ceduto il 70%. 

Questo per dire che le smentite di rito saranno tali fino a quando non si firmerà il passaggio di proprietà. Adesso in tutto il mondo è ben chiaro che siamo disposti a cedere un pezzo della torta. Ma chi è disposto a privarsi di un fetta, sostanzialmente non fa storie se arriva qualcuno che gliene paga più di metà.* E' il gioco delle parti: dire che siamo in vendita per il 100% avrebbe fatto crollare il nostro potere nella trattativa. Invece tirandoci la calzetta e ribadendo che vogliamo vendere solo una quota minoritaria, acquistiamo una posizione di forza allorquando qualcuno, invogliato da quella fetta di torta, arriverà a dire: "la voglio tutta".*


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Moratti fino a maggio 2013 smentiva parlando di interesse ma poca concretezza da parte degli investitori stranieri (Thohir).
> 
> Ad ottobre (5 mesi dopo) hanno firmato le carte e ceduto il 70%.
> 
> Questo per dire che le smentite di rito saranno tali fino a quando non si firmerà il passaggio di proprietà. Adesso in tutto il mondo è ben chiaro che siamo disposti a cedere un pezzo della torta. Ma chi è disposto a privarsi di un fetta, sostanzialmente non fa storie se arriva qualcuno che gliene paga più di metà.* E' il gioco delle parti: dire che siamo in vendita per il 100% avrebbe fatto crollare il nostro potere nella trattativa. Invece tirandoci la calzetta e ribadendo che vogliamo vendere solo una quota minoritaria, acquistiamo una posizione di forza allorquando qualcuno, invogliato da quella fetta di torta, arriverà a dire: "la voglio tutta".*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



Se non arriva un "pazzo" con offerte folli non vende, piuttosto ci manda in lega pro.


----------



## Lorenzo (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



Sinceramente, se dobbiamo vendere vendiamo a chi ha soldi e un progetto per riportarci in alto, e questo Bee non mi convince affatto. Vero che qualsiasi persona sarebbe meglio di Berlusconi ad oggi, ma costui mi sembra un tipo alquanto losco: Semisconosciuto, possiede un modesto gruppo finanziario di appena 1,2 miliardi di dollari e ne vuole offrire uno per il Milan, sul sito della Gazzetta leggo pure che ha dei problemi in patria.


----------



## Gianni23 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Se avesse davvero offerto un miliardo sarebbe già sul sito del milan con la sciarpa e il titolo "benvenuto presidente".


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2015)

ma è ovvio che smentiscano.. è la BASE di ogni trattativa.. 

avanti cosi..


----------



## Hateley (16 Febbraio 2015)

C'è qualcosa che non quadra.Se una cosa è seria ci si mette d'accordo per dire più o meno le stesse cose. Invece uno dice che sta per chiudere per la maggioranza mentre l'altro che non c'è niente, nemmeno per una minoranza, solo sondaggi. Quando Moratti smentiva trattative Thoir non sbandierava ai quattro venti che stava per acquistare l'Inter. Tra Berlusoni e Taechaubol uno dei due è un quaquaraqua...


----------



## addox (16 Febbraio 2015)

Almeno ora non potranno dire che non ci sono state offerte per acquistare la società.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi illudo. 

Fin quando Silvio non recupera i soldi persi con la Mondadori non molla.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mia personalissima opinione.
Mister Bee vuole fare l'affare prima degli altri, perchè sa che il Milan è appetito. Così ha in mano una quota che potrà vendere a prezzo più alto. Insomma, vuole essere lui a gestire la vendita, ovviamente per guadagnarci.
Forse non sa che " 'cca, nisciuno è fesso.". Ci prova...
Solo che, se un acquirente vero lo lasciasse col cerino in mano, _saremmo tutti fregati_.
La Fininvest non è' l'ultima consorteria di stupidi. Lo sanno.
Non dimentichiamo che ha in mano la possibilità di quotare in borsa il Milan e che un affare così consentirebbe di guadagnare senza mettere a repentaglio la maggioranza delle azioni, salvo un'offerta _vera _per il 100%.
Aspettiamo gli eventi: per me Mister Bee non ce la farà...


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

penso che sia normalissimo che lo voglia acquistare adesso....

tre i motivi logici

1 - costruendosi dopo lo stadio le quote in suo possesso aumenterebbero di valore
2 - potrebbe avere tutto il tempo di pensare all'assetto dirigenziale e sportivo con calma (dirigenti e mercato)
3 - adesso che la squadra sta facendo male apparirebbe come il "salvatore della patria" senza che il club sia però totalmente compromesso


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



.


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

ma sta dichiarazione di Mr. Bee da dove è stata tirata fuori?


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> ma sta dichiarazione di Mr. Bee da dove è stata tirata fuori?



C'è scritto.


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale: Mr. B. Taechaubol vuole comprare il Milan. E lo ha rivelato al Bangkok post, quotidiano thailandese. Queste le parole di Mr. B:"E' vero, voglio comprare il Milan". L'imprenditore, inoltre, ha svelato di voler acquistare più del 50% della società (quindi la maggioranza) ma non il 100%. Ed ha confidato di essere molto fiducioso che l'affare possa concludersi positivamente entro Febbraio.
> 
> Nuova smentita della Fininvest. QUI il comunicato -) http://www.milanworld.net/taechaubol-si-voglio-comprare-il-milan-vt25745-5.html#post643405





Admin ha scritto:


> C'è scritto.



si ho capito che è il Bangkok post, ma loro hanno intervistato direttamente Mr. Bee oppure sono un po' come le notizie sul Berlu riportate da qualcuno?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non ti sembra di esagerare?? Il PSG è della Famiglia Al Thani che dovrebbero essere i più ricchi del Qatar e quelli del City è della Famiglia Al Nahyan i più ricchi degli Emirati.



Nel caso del City assolutamente no, la classifica di cui parlavo (Top 100 - Hurun Global Rich List 2015) pone Al Nahyan al 66° posto con 15 miliardi di patrimonio. Invece Wang Jianlin & family si trovano al 33° posto con 25 miliardi. Lo sceicco del PSG non è proprio presente, ma quello credo sia un caso particolare perché gestisce il fondo sovrano del Qatar (QIA) che effettivamente ha ricchezze illimitate (285 miliardi di dollari). 

Quindi si, nel caso del PSG mi sono spinto oltre ma negli altri casi no. In conclusione, i cinesi di Wanda Group dopo i proprietari del PSG sarebbero i personaggi più ricchi in circolazione nel mondo del calcio. 

Questo Bee, invece, come dicevo non è proprio menzionato e non per casi particolari ma semplicemente perché personalmente non ha molta grana.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Questo tramite giornali dimostra interesse, il Milan smentisce e di fatto provoca parlando di sola voglia di farsi pubblicità, ora la palla passa a lui della serie vediamo se si passa dalle parole ai fatti.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2015)

qualcosa c'e ma non illudiamoci


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2015)

Berlusconi ha le mani legate dai figli, ma non illudetevi, il giocattolo resta nelle sue mani fino a che non muore... il Milan e Berlusconi sono una cosa sola...


----------



## Heaven (16 Febbraio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non mi illudo.
> 
> Fin quando Silvio non recupera i soldi persi con la Mondadori non molla.



Cosa ci guadagna Berlusconi con il Milan in queste condizioni? Anzi lui dice sempre che ci perde molti milioni ogni anno


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2015)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha le mani legate dai figli, ma non illudetevi, il giocattolo resta nelle sue mani fino a che non muore...* il Milan e Berlusconi sono una cosa sola...*



Già, uno schifo unico


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nuova smentita della Fininvest. Il comunicato:
> 
> In relazione a notizie di stampa, la Fininvest ribadisce di non essere interessata alla cessione di quote di maggioranza dell'AC Milan. Per il resto, la società non può che confermare quanto dichiarato sabato 14 febbraio: vari soggetti hanno mostrato interesse per partnership relative al Milan stesso, ma non esistono colloqui di qualche concretezza e tantomeno preaccordi o incontri decisivi in agenda*



.

A me sto qui mi sembra un tizio serio. Spero soltanto che non sia come quel cialtrone, che voleva comprare la Roma. Si è poi scoperto che viveva in cantina


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Troppe smentite, qualcosa si muove.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ma siamo sicuri che questo c'ha davvero 1 miliardo così sull'unghia e non ci prende tutti in giro??? non mi ispira affatto fiducia...


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2015)

2007 2008
2008 2009
2009 2010
2012 2013
2013 2014
2014 2015

Vediamo quante altre annate di melma ci aspettano...


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Febbraio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Cosa ci guadagna Berlusconi con il Milan in queste condizioni? Anzi lui dice sempre che ci perde molti milioni ogni anno



Già ha preso soldi dalle cessioni di Ibra e Thiago, calcola gli stipendi esosi che finiscono a Giugno e qualche cessione e il gioco è così


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*



Era difficile pensare ad un passaggio non graduale in questo senso, un po' come successe all'Inter con Moratti, soprattutto visto che cosa abbiamo in ballo per lo stadio.
Credo pure che sia difficile che gli cedano subito la maggioranza.

Complimenti a Repubblica per la notizia.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*



mah da queste parole sembra più interessato a fare 1000 tournee in Asia con il Milan piuttosto che riportarlo ai vertici d'Europa... non fa altro che parlare del mercato Asiatico.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mah da queste parole sembra più interessato a fare 1000 tournee in Asia con il Milan piuttosto che riportarlo ai vertici d'Europa... non fa altro che parlare del mercato Asiatico.



E' un manager e pensa prima a come far fruttare il suo investimento. Come ha fatto Berlusconi che ci ha rilevato a 10 e oggi ci valuta 100. Poi è ovvio che parlerà anche di calcio, non puoi certo presentarti in Asia con Bonera e Bocchetti. 

Ad ogni modo direi che l'articolo di Repubblica chiarisce molte cose: come prevedibile i soldi non li mette lui, ma è a capo di una cordata. L'offerta è vera e pure articolata, garantita da una banca internazionale. Quindi Fininvest bluffava.... si togliessero di mezzo senza troppe storie.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Febbraio 2015)

Io questo Mr Bee non lo vorrei tra i piedi.
E' un arrampicatore, vuole il Milan per farci quattrini: cosa glie ne frega della squadra? Al primo intoppo fa la fusione con Thohir e ci chiama Intermilan.
Berlusconi ha comperato a 10, ne vuole 100, ma nel frattempo ha scucito 1 Mdo di Euro per fare del Milan qualcosa di cui tutti noi siamo stati fieri e un pò lo siamo ancora.
Io spero che in un ultimo barlume di passione calcistica non ci venda al primo venuto (come vorrebbe la Marina B), ma valuti anche il futuro della squadra.

E Mr Bee  vada a scorrazzare da un'altra parte, col suo amico Thohir, che secondo me si è già pentito dell'affare, o lo farà a Giugno quando dovrà scucire gli obblighi di riscatto...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Io questo Mr Bee non lo vorrei tra i piedi.
> E' un arrampicatore, vuole il Milan per farci quattrini: cosa glie ne frega della squadra? Al primo intoppo fa la fusione con Thohir e ci chiama Intermilan.
> Berlusconi ha comperato a 10, ne vuole 100, ma nel frattempo ha scucito 1 Mdo di Euro per fare del Milan qualcosa di cui tutti noi siamo stati fieri e un pò lo siamo ancora.
> Io spero che in un ultimo barlume di passione calcistica non ci venda al primo venuto (come vorrebbe la Marina B), ma valuti anche il futuro della squadra.
> ...



Capisco la paura di finire in mani sbagliate, ma non dimentichiamoci i motivi per cui Berlusconi ci ha preso ed ha investito un miliardo per portarci ai vertici mondiali. Non ha avuto pure lui il suo tornaconto personale? Suvvia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*



Ormai e' chiaro che, cinesi o thailandesi, qualcosa si sta muovendo sul fronte societario. Spero solo che Berlusconi faccia tutte le sue riflessioni e ci venda a chi vuole davvero investire sul Milan e riportarlo in alto a livello sportivo.


----------



## alexxx19 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ah però....staremo quindi a vedere...l unico punto a suo sfavore è che si vuol tenere il gallo...


----------



## davoreb (17 Febbraio 2015)

Dal Millan Berlusconi ha avuto un ritorno d'immagine per me quantificabile in milardi di euro ma ormai lui non è più in grado di seguire noi come il resto delle sue aziende.

Se ci vende a quella cifra e gli torna in tasca un 600-700 milioni ha fatto un affarone, praticamente gli torna indietro quasi tutto quello che ha investito in 30 anni.

Se uno investe quella cifra non lo fa per vivacchiare come sta facendo tohir che ha investito 70 milioni di euro per acquistare l'inter quindi con le dovute e inevitabili verifiche bancarie spero nella vendita il prima possibile che sia Mr. Bee o chiunque altro va bene.


----------



## Milano siamo noi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Capisco la paura di finire in mani sbagliate, ma non dimentichiamoci i motivi per cui Berlusconi ci ha preso ed ha investito un miliardo per portarci ai vertici mondiali. Non ha avuto pure lui il suo tornaconto personale? Suvvia.



sicuramente ha tratto vantaggi ma di fatto il milan ha sempre avuto passivi di bilancio ripianati dalla proprietà! va da sè che per vincere devi spendere...e credo che avrebbe potuto vendere il milan in qualsiasi momento se avesse voluto...lungi da me difendere berlusca in questo momento ma secondo me un briciolo di passione gli è rimasta e vorrebbe agire cercando di accontentare un po tutti..tifosi compresi...personalmente il magnate cinese credo dia molto ma molto ma molto piu affidamento dal punto di vista finanziario...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Capisco la paura di finire in mani sbagliate, ma non dimentichiamoci i motivi per cui Berlusconi ci ha preso ed ha investito un miliardo per portarci ai vertici mondiali. Non ha avuto pure lui il suo tornaconto personale? Suvvia.



I motivi sono affari suoi, a me hanno interessato i risultati di cui io ho beneficiato.
L'unico motivo che riconosco è la visibilità che ha acquisito, come tutti gli altri presidenti di squadre di calcio.
Che poi l'abbia sfruttata per utili personali può essere, ma dall' '86 al '94 lo ha fatto senza guadagnarci niente.
Adesso è giusto che se ne vada, noi tifosi siamo così, sono il primo io a dirlo.
Spero solo che faccia un buon affare lui e che lo facciamo anche noi.
Ma Mr Bee?! Suvvia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Febbraio 2015)

Milano siamo noi ha scritto:


> sicuramente ha tratto vantaggi ma di fatto il milan ha sempre avuto passivi di bilancio ripianati dalla proprietà! va da sè che per vincere devi spendere...e credo che avrebbe potuto vendere il milan in qualsiasi momento se avesse voluto...lungi da me difendere berlusca in questo momento ma secondo me un briciolo di passione gli è rimasta e vorrebbe agire cercando di accontentare un po tutti..tifosi compresi...personalmente il magnate cinese credo dia molto ma molto ma molto piu affidamento dal punto di vista finanziario...



Un riccone alla Wanda Group ti da più certezze quando arriva, ma potrebbe lasciarti a piedi da un momento all'altro. Invece una cordata ha il pregio di poter essere assimilata ad una catena, i cui anelli possono essere più facilmente rimpiazzati. Questo è un aspetto da non sottovalutare.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*



Una cosa è certa, dopo che tutto il mondo ha saputo che è stato offerto 1 miliardo per il Milan, se Berlusconi dovesse rifiutare farebbe capire che le dichiarazioni di voler cedere erano solo un bluff e nessuno si presenterà più alla sua porta. Se pensa che qualche sciocco gli offra 300M per starsi buono e zitto fino a quando non passerà a miglior vita, evidentemente è completamente andato di testa.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*



Ancora Galliani? Ma basta! Non se ne puó davvero più. Quell'uomo mi fa paura, ne sa una più del diavolo e sarebbe disposto a tutto per tenersi la poltrona sotto al sedere.


----------



## malos (17 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Galliani? Ma basta! Non se ne puó davvero più. Quell'uomo mi fa paura, ne sa una più del diavolo e sarebbe disposto a tutto per tenersi la poltrona sotto al sedere.



Ma davvero, questo è molto peggio del berlusca, non si toglie di torno manco con le bombe.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*



altra riprova della lotta interna tra galliani e i berluscones , come ho sempre sostenuto c'è un braccio di ferro tra le due parti e galliani sta tenendo duro perche vorrebbe ritornare a gestire il milan come faceva un tempo però con una nuova società


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2015)

Galliani sta diventantdo un incubo


----------



## nimloth (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ma scusate a queste condizioni, o meglio, a queste cifre, perche Berlusconi non dovrebbe vendere ?

Appena arrivava qualcuno con un pò di soldi, ha venduto tutti i nostri campioni (Sheva, Kaka, Thiago, Ibra)
perchè dovrebbe rifiutare così tanti soldi?
Per affetto ai colori rossoneri? Per lasciarlo in eredità a Barbara?

dai non ci crede nessuno....

Potrà sempre farsi comprare da Galliani una nuova società a parametro zero (magari il Parma)


----------



## Juventino30 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Capisco la voglia, il desiderio, lo sfinimento di voler vedere un cambio radicale nella società, e questo cambio deve passare necessariamente (ormai si è capito) per una cessione del club...ma il Milan non può essere mica venduto al primo arrivato. Si deve evitare il rischio di finire in mani non solide, non sicure, non veramente interessate al bene della squadra e capaci di mezzi per ricostruirla. 

Non si può mica vendere al primo che passa e che dice di avere un miliardo di euro. Bisogna vedere bene chi sono questi presunti "magnati", perchè poi i cavoli amari sono dei tifosi, se la squadra dovesse finire tra le braccia di personaggi strani e strambi. Guardiamo bene alle dinamiche e poniamo la massima attenzione: in questo caso, non si può dare torto a Berlusconi se è prudente e vuole le dovute garanzie. Alla base però, ovviamente, ci deve essere la reale volontà di vendere, altrimenti tutto il discorso cade.


----------



## malos (17 Febbraio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Capisco la voglia, il desiderio, lo sfinimento di voler vedere un cambio radicale nella società, e questo cambio deve passare necessariamente (ormai si è capito) per una cessione del club...ma il Milan non può essere mica venduto al primo arrivato. Si deve evitare il rischio di finire in mani non solide, non sicure, non veramente interessate al bene della squadra e capaci di mezzi per ricostruirla.
> 
> Non si può mica vendere al primo che passa e che dice di avere un miliardo di euro. Bisogna vedere bene chi sono questi presunti "magnati", perchè poi i cavoli amari sono dei tifosi, se la squadra dovesse finire tra le braccia di personaggi strani e strambi. Guardiamo bene alle dinamiche e poniamo la massima attenzione: in questo caso, non si può dare torto a Berlusconi se è prudente e vuole le dovute garanzie. Alla base però, ovviamente, ci deve essere la reale volontà di vendere, altrimenti tutto il discorso cade.


Perfetto


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Galliani sta diventantdo un incubo



Alla fine credo e temo che sarà lui a portare a Milano l'acquirente vero (se c'è intenzione di vendere), questo è capace di sopravvivere anche al Nano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Capisco la voglia, il desiderio, lo sfinimento di voler vedere un cambio radicale nella società, e questo cambio deve passare necessariamente (ormai si è capito) per una cessione del club...ma il Milan non può essere mica venduto al primo arrivato. Si deve evitare il rischio di finire in mani non solide, non sicure, non veramente interessate al bene della squadra e capaci di mezzi per ricostruirla.
> 
> Non si può mica vendere al primo che passa e che dice di avere un miliardo di euro. Bisogna vedere bene chi sono questi presunti "magnati", perchè poi i cavoli amari sono dei tifosi, se la squadra dovesse finire tra le braccia di personaggi strani e strambi. Guardiamo bene alle dinamiche e poniamo la massima attenzione: in questo caso, *non si può dare torto a Berlusconi se è prudente e vuole le dovute garanzie*. Alla base però, ovviamente, ci deve essere la reale volontà di vendere, altrimenti tutto il discorso cade.


Berlusconi certamente vuole garanzie per il proprio portafoglio, non per il bene del club.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*


A me sembra la stessa identica situazione che si era creata tra Thohir e Moratti: contatti avviati da mesi ma trapelati soltanto successivamente, ammissioni degli acquirenti e smentite dei venditori. 
Da questa news mi preoccupa soltanto una cosa: Galliani, pare che il pelato sia in prima fila anche per il cambio di proprietà... vuoi vedere che ha capito che con Mister Bee perderebbe il posto mentre con i suoi amici cinesi potrebbe restare al comando? Sinceramente, però, non mi voglio preoccupare più di tanto perché ripeto che Galliani con i soldi può essere ancora un ottimo manager, il Galliani Gian Burrasca degli ultimi anni si è venuto a creare soltanto da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti.


----------



## nimloth (17 Febbraio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Capisco la voglia, il desiderio, lo sfinimento di voler vedere un cambio radicale nella società, e questo cambio deve passare necessariamente (ormai si è capito) per una cessione del club...ma il Milan non può essere mica venduto al primo arrivato. Si deve evitare il rischio di finire in mani non solide, non sicure, non veramente interessate al bene della squadra e capaci di mezzi per ricostruirla.
> 
> Non si può mica vendere al primo che passa e che dice di avere un miliardo di euro. Bisogna vedere bene chi sono questi presunti "magnati", *perchè poi i cavoli amari sono dei tifosi*, se la squadra dovesse finire tra le braccia di personaggi strani e strambi. Guardiamo bene alle dinamiche e poniamo la massima attenzione: in questo caso, non si può dare torto a Berlusconi se è prudente e vuole le dovute garanzie. Alla base però, ovviamente, ci deve essere la reale volontà di vendere, altrimenti tutto il discorso cade.



Perchè in questi ultimi anni ha pensato ai tifosi?
Ci sta riportando in serie B, sempre per il nostro bene ?!?!?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me sembra la stessa identica situazione che si era creata tra Thohir e Moratti: contatti avviati da mesi ma trapelati soltanto successivamente, ammissioni degli acquirenti e smentite dei venditori.
> Da questa news mi preoccupa soltanto una cosa: Galliani, pare che il pelato sia in prima fila anche per il cambio di proprietà... vuoi vedere che ha capito che con Mister Bee perderebbe il posto mentre con i suoi amici cinesi potrebbe restare al comando? Sinceramente, però, non mi voglio preoccupare più di tanto perché ripeto che Galliani con i soldi può essere ancora un ottimo manager, il Galliani Gian Burrasca degli ultimi anni si è venuto a creare soltanto da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti.



pero c'è da dire che se l'obiettivo della nuova società è fare soldi di certo i buchi in bilancio che crea galliani non sono d'aiuto  berlusconi ripianava perchè il milan gli serviva come agenzia pubblicitaria per crearsi l'immagine dell'uomo vincente che si è fatto da solo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero c'è da dire che se l'obiettivo della nuova società è fare soldi di certo i buchi in bilancio che crea galliani non sono d'aiuto  berlusconi ripianava perchè il milan gli serviva come agenzia pubblicitaria per crearsi l'immagine dell'uomo vincente che si è fatto da solo


Premetto: non voglio difendere Galliani  tant'è vero che sono d'accordo nel dire che la gestione di Galliani da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti sia stata disastrosa, però appunto, da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti, se i rubinetti fossero aperti, non dico come con gli sceicchi ma almeno come una società normale, Galliani tanti guai non li farebbe.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Premetto: non voglio difendere Galliani  tant'è vero che sono d'accordo nel dire che la gestione di Galliani da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti sia stata disastrosa, però appunto, da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti, *se i rubinetti fossero aperti*, non dico come con gli sceicchi ma almeno come una società normale, Galliani tanti guai non li farebbe.



Giustamente, ma occorre che il compratore non si dissangui nell'acquisto e speri di trovare i soldi portando il Milan a giocare tutta l'estate in oriente.
Quindi, giusto vendere il Milan, ma a gente che, quanto meno, abbia ancora rubinetti da aprire...
E questo Mr Bee, una volta tirato fuori il M.do, che cosa ha da mettere dentro al Milan?
Meglio aspettare un acquirente più solvibile...
Forse Galliani in questo frangente ci sta dando una mano.


----------



## Juventino30 (17 Febbraio 2015)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Perchè in questi ultimi anni ha pensato ai tifosi?
> Ci sta riportando in serie B, sempre per il nostro bene ?!?!?



Rispondo a te per rispondere anche ad altri che hanno postato sulla stessa linea di pensiero: se Berlusconi sta cercando acquirenti (diamo l'assunto per vero) è perchè si è reso conto che oggi, in questo calcio, non può (o non vuole) tenere la squadra al livello al quale è stata abituata. Allora torniamo al punto di partenza: se vende è per ovviamente guadagnarci ma, di riflesso, farci guadagnare anche il Milan. Ecco allora che chi subentra deve essere personaggio solido e sicuro, perchè di squali ne girano tanti. Se il Milan dovesse finire in mani ambigue, poi comincerebbe un pericolo maggiore di quello attuale. Il passaggio di proprietà è sempre la fase più delicata di un club, perchè può fare le sue fortune ma può fare anche le sue sfortune, ecco perchè dico che servono prudenza e attenzione.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*



Qualcosa di serio bolle in pentola, staremo a vedere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Premetto: non voglio difendere Galliani  tant'è vero che sono d'accordo nel dire che la gestione di Galliani da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti sia stata disastrosa, però appunto, da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti, se i rubinetti fossero aperti, non dico come con gli sceicchi ma almeno come una società normale, Galliani tanti guai non li farebbe.



non farebbe guai in fase di mercato forse , ma ho dubbi circa gli stipendi , fioccherebbero mil a pioggia


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2015)

Preferisco farmi due anni al top e poi scomparire per sempre piuttosto che farmi altri 20 anni nell'anonimato....non ne posso più, voglio i campioni al milan non bocchetti e paletta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Preferisco farmi due anni al top e poi scomparire per sempre piuttosto che farmi altri 20 anni nell'anonimato....non ne posso più, voglio i campioni al milan non bocchetti e paletta.



Non comprendo il ragionamento,
I Berlusconi hanno garantito non due anni ma venti ai vertici, ora ci stanno facendo scomparire,
credo che sia la soluzione che chiedi già attuata


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2015)

Mi sembra tutta fuffa, un compratore serio tende a rimanere anonimo il più a lungo possibile, questa è solo pubblicità,

e non confondiamo l'Inter con il Milan, tutt'altro prestigio internazionale


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Preferisco farmi due anni al top e poi scomparire per sempre piuttosto che farmi altri 20 anni nell'anonimato....non ne posso più, voglio i campioni al milan non bocchetti e paletta.



se baratti le vittorie della tua squadra con il suo fallimento tra due anni fai prima a tifare qualcos'altro se sei stufo no? 
tanto tiferesti comunque qualcos'altro tra due anni una volta che il milan fallisce


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me sembra la stessa identica situazione che si era creata tra Thohir e Moratti: contatti avviati da mesi ma trapelati soltanto successivamente, ammissioni degli acquirenti e smentite dei venditori.
> Da questa news mi preoccupa soltanto una cosa: Galliani, pare che il pelato sia in prima fila anche per il cambio di proprietà... vuoi vedere che ha capito che con Mister Bee perderebbe il posto mentre con i suoi amici cinesi potrebbe restare al comando? Sinceramente, però, non mi voglio preoccupare più di tanto perché ripeto che Galliani con i soldi può essere ancora un ottimo manager, il Galliani Gian Burrasca degli ultimi anni si è venuto a creare soltanto da quando Berlusconi ha chiuso i rubinetti.



Tenere Galliani significa voler restare coi costi di gestione altissimi, i soliti favori ai procuratori (che ha SEMPRE fatto), significa voler restare coi fintisenatori nello spogliatoio che gli fanno da spia, con gli yesman in panchina, significa voler restare senza una rete di osservatori, significa voler restare con unico dirigente che si occupa di tutto mentre gli altri sono maggiordomi incompetenti (come lui), significa voler restare con Suma, Pellegatti, Ruiu e tutti gli altri zerbini indecenti, significa voler tenere fuori dalla società e dallo staff i Maldini, Seedorf, Stam, Crespo, ecc., significa stare dalla parte dei Lotito e dei Tavecchio, significa voler continuare a stare a sentire le sciocchezze sulle righe di campo storte e sulla regia delle partite, significa voler vedere ancora il suo faccione senza vergogna blaterare di amenità e sciocchezze quando si vince, e non vederlo per spiegazioni da lui dovute quando si perde.

Per carità, BASTA. Ha fatto il suo tempo, se ne vada in pensione a Forte dei Marmi o dove gli pare. Galliani, e tutto quello che Galliani comporta, devono andarsene. Basta, tabula rasa o per me non cambia niente.

Ma poi, uno che investe un miliardo, davvero va ad affidare la gestione sportiva a uno che negli ultimi anni è diventato lo zimbello dalla Serie A?


----------



## nimloth (17 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tenere Galliani significa voler restare coi costi di gestione altissimi, i soliti favori ai procuratori (che ha SEMPRE fatto), significa voler restare coi fintisenatori nello spogliatoio che gli fanno da spia, con gli yesman in panchina, significa voler restare senza una rete di osservatori, significa voler restare con unico dirigente che si occupa di tutto mentre gli altri sono maggiordomi incompetenti (come lui), significa voler restare con Suma, Pellegatti, Ruiu e tutti gli altri zerbini indecenti, significa voler tenere fuori dalla società e dallo staff i Maldini, Seedorf, Stam, Crespo, ecc., significa stare dalla parte dei Lotito e dei Tavecchio, significa voler continuare a stare a sentire le sciocchezze sulle righe di campo storte e sulla regia delle partite, significa voler vedere ancora il suo faccione senza vergogna blaterare di amenità e sciocchezze quando si vince, e non vederlo per spiegazioni da lui dovute quando si perde.
> 
> Per carità, BASTA. Ha fatto il suo tempo, se ne vada in pensione a Forte dei Marmi o dove gli pare. Galliani, e tutto quello che Galliani comporta, devono andarsene. Basta, tabula rasa o per me non cambia niente.
> 
> Ma poi, uno che investe un miliardo, davvero va ad affidare la gestione sportiva a uno che negli ultimi anni è diventato lo zimbello dalla Serie A?



quoto interamente !

gente nuova in tutto, giovane, con idee verso il futuro, non verso i successi passati. BASTA !!!!


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non comprendo il ragionamento,
> I Berlusconi hanno garantito non due anni ma venti ai vertici, ora ci stanno facendo scomparire,
> credo che sia la soluzione che chiedi già atttuata.
> 
> In riferimento a questo teachaubol il ragionamento è, visto che avete o comunque ci sono dubbi intorno a lui, personalmente non me ne frega un tubo se ci porta al fallimento tra due\tre anni e si deve ripartire dalla lega pro, con Berlusconi ci aspettano altri anni in questo stato ed è straziante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ho letto dichiarazioni agghiaccianti pro berlusconi ( presiedente mio non mi lasciare ) ... e a volte penso che siamo in questa situazione un po' ce lo meritiamo..


----------



## Jaqen (17 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In riferimento a questo teachaubol il ragionamento è, visto che avete o comunque ci sono dubbi intorno a lui, personalmente non me ne frega un tubo se ci porta al fallimento tra due\tre anni e si deve ripartire dalla lega pro, con Berlusconi ci aspettano altri anni in questo stato ed è straziante.



Esattamente.


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho letto dichiarazioni agghiaccianti pro berlusconi ( presiedente mio non mi lasciare ) ... e a volte penso che siamo in questa situazione un po' ce lo meritiamo..



"presidente mio non mi lasciare"
brava gente, mica degli ingrati come noi che blaterano nei forum


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Preferisco farmi due anni al top e poi scomparire per sempre piuttosto che farmi altri 20 anni nell'anonimato....non ne posso più, voglio i campioni al milan non bocchetti e paletta.



Con Mr Bee faremo due anni nella melma, per poi scomparire per sempre...
Scegli tu.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2015)

Up


----------



## Milo (17 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi convince molto il thailandese ma in questo stato accetterei anche un iraqeno


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tenere Galliani significa voler restare coi costi di gestione altissimi, i soliti favori ai procuratori (che ha SEMPRE fatto), significa voler restare coi fintisenatori nello spogliatoio che gli fanno da spia, con gli yesman in panchina, significa voler restare senza una rete di osservatori, significa voler restare con unico dirigente che si occupa di tutto mentre gli altri sono maggiordomi incompetenti (come lui), significa voler restare con Suma, Pellegatti, Ruiu e tutti gli altri zerbini indecenti, significa voler tenere fuori dalla società e dallo staff i Maldini, Seedorf, Stam, Crespo, ecc., significa stare dalla parte dei Lotito e dei Tavecchio, significa voler continuare a stare a sentire le sciocchezze sulle righe di campo storte e sulla regia delle partite, significa voler vedere ancora il suo faccione senza vergogna blaterare di amenità e sciocchezze quando si vince, e non vederlo per spiegazioni da lui dovute quando si perde.
> 
> Per carità, BASTA. Ha fatto il suo tempo, se ne vada in pensione a Forte dei Marmi o dove gli pare. Galliani, e tutto quello che Galliani comporta, devono andarsene. Basta, tabula rasa o per me non cambia niente.
> 
> Ma poi, uno che investe un miliardo, davvero va ad affidare la gestione sportiva a uno che negli ultimi anni è diventato lo zimbello dalla Serie A?



Amen.


----------



## Heaven (17 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo me la prima cosa che fà è cacciare Galliani, figuratevi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Giustamente, ma occorre che il compratore non si dissangui nell'acquisto e speri di trovare i soldi portando il Milan a giocare tutta l'estate in oriente.
> Quindi, giusto vendere il Milan, ma a gente che, quanto meno, abbia ancora rubinetti da aprire...
> E questo Mr Bee, una volta tirato fuori il M.do, che cosa ha da mettere dentro al Milan?
> Meglio aspettare un acquirente più solvibile...
> Forse Galliani in questo frangente ci sta dando una mano.


Penso qualsiasi investitore al mondo non verrebbe a vivacchiare, voglio ricordare che l'attuale situazione del Milan è un qualcosa di più unico che raro ed è pressoché impossibile trovare proprietà come quella Berlusconi perché ad oggi anche il Sassuolo spende più di noi in cartellini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non farebbe guai in fase di mercato forse , ma ho dubbi circa gli stipendi , fioccherebbero mil a pioggia


Eh ma anche contratti alti sono sostenibili se la società alle spalle è solida, per essere un grande club non esistono tetti di 4/5/6 milioni, se sei un grande club spendi il necessario per acquistare un grande giocatore. Se proprio bisogna dare 4 milioni a cani e porci almeno con la nuova proprietà li daresti a Hummels piuttosto che a Mexes.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tenere Galliani significa voler restare coi costi di gestione altissimi, i soliti favori ai procuratori (che ha SEMPRE fatto), significa voler restare coi fintisenatori nello spogliatoio che gli fanno da spia, con gli yesman in panchina, significa voler restare senza una rete di osservatori, significa voler restare con unico dirigente che si occupa di tutto mentre gli altri sono maggiordomi incompetenti (come lui), significa voler restare con Suma, Pellegatti, Ruiu e tutti gli altri zerbini indecenti, significa voler tenere fuori dalla società e dallo staff i Maldini, Seedorf, Stam, Crespo, ecc., significa stare dalla parte dei Lotito e dei Tavecchio, significa voler continuare a stare a sentire le sciocchezze sulle righe di campo storte e sulla regia delle partite, significa voler vedere ancora il suo faccione senza vergogna blaterare di amenità e sciocchezze quando si vince, e non vederlo per spiegazioni da lui dovute quando si perde.
> 
> Per carità, BASTA. Ha fatto il suo tempo, se ne vada in pensione a Forte dei Marmi o dove gli pare. Galliani, e tutto quello che Galliani comporta, devono andarsene. Basta, tabula rasa o per me non cambia niente.
> 
> Ma poi, uno che investe un miliardo, davvero va ad affidare la gestione sportiva a uno che negli ultimi anni è diventato lo zimbello dalla Serie A?


Ah ma io sono d'accordo, eh, parlavo così per assurdo.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Febbraio 2015)

ma lancio uno spunto di riflessione... la contestazione della curva di qualche settimana fa vs galliani secondo voi non puzza un po'? 
contando che è l'unico vero ostacolo per la cessione del club


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso! Bee esce ancora di più allo scoperto e, contattato da Repubblica, chiarisce la questione: "E' tutto vero. Ho presentato l’offerta per ottenere una quota di maggioranza del Milan, sulla base di una valorizzazione complessiva di poco meno di un miliardo di euro. La trattativa va avanti da ottobre. Ormai la notizia è trapelata e non avrebbe senso negarla. Adesso aspetto soltanto il riscontro da Berlusconi. Sono pronto a chiudere entro fine febbraio. Il marchio Milan, sul mercato asiatico, ha un potenziale enorme." Secondo il quotidiano italiano, se Fininvest dovesse preferire i cinesi di Wanda Group (sulla scorta dei falchi Galliani/Barabra) dovrebbe pagare una robusta penale a Mister Bee. I contatti tra le due società, infatti, sono iniziati 4 mesi fa e un primo incontro de visu c'è già stato il 18 gennaio ad Arcore. Il manager Thailandese aspetta solo il via libera da Silvio Berlusconi per arrivare in Italia e chiudere l'affare per rilevare la maggioranza del pacchetto azionario per circa 500 milioni. Ma non esclude un'entrata con quote minoritarie, in modo da lasciare i Berlusconi proprietari ancora per qualche tempo, garantendosi però una option per acquistare la maggioranza. Ieri la vicenda è stata oggetto di un acceso dibattito ad Arcore. L'esito ufficiale di queste consultazioni è atteso ad ore. Nel frattempo Bee aggiunge: "Non faccio beneficenza. Il potenziale del calcio nel nostro continente è straordinario. E non è speculazione: il nome e il prestigio mondiale del club rossonero lo escludono in partenza. Ho esposto un progetto di sviluppo molto articolato, con un piano particolareggiato per ogni grande città dell’Asia. Sono convinto del formidabile valore del brand Milan, su un
> mercato da potenziare". L'ostacolo principale per Bee arriva da Galliani, che spalleggia i cinesi che hanno da poco acquistato Infront (con i quali l'AD ha diversi contatti e amicizie, vedi Bogarelli). Per quanto riguarda le presunte segnalazioni avute alla CONSOB Thaliandese, il mangate ha esibito un documento del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, ufficio Financial and banking crime department of special investigation, che in data 28 febbraio 2012 ne certifica la correttezza. Ma dove prenderà tutti quei soldi? Mister Bee si è proposto come capo-cordata, con la partecipazione più rilevante, assieme ad altri finanziatori e con l’appoggio della banca d’affari internazionale Edmond de Rothschild. "Ribadisco: non millanto capitali. La proposta è seria e solida". Bee specifica che Berlusconi resterebbe presidente e che i due AD resterebbero figure di riferimento. A chiosa dell'intervista, Bee afferma che "I colloqui con Berlusconi sono stati sereni e gradevoli". Non ci resta che attendere e vedere come finisce questa storia.*





Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ma lancio uno spunto di riflessione... la contestazione della curva di qualche settimana fa vs galliani secondo voi non puzza un po'?
> contando che è l'unico vero ostacolo per la cessione del club



Non riesco a vederle collegate le due cose. Poi comunque sulla decisione se vendere o no Galliani è sicuramente escluso.


----------



## iceman. (17 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Con Mr Bee faremo due anni nella melma, per poi scomparire per sempre...
> Scegli tu.



Almeno lasciamogli il beneficio del dubbio.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Con Mr Bee faremo due anni nella melma, per poi scomparire per sempre...
> Scegli tu.



Si, come l'Inter


Che in 365 giorni ha preso Hernanes, Brozovic e Shaquiri

io a un processo di crescita lento come quello dell'Inter ci metto una gran firma visto il nostro stato attuale, non facciamo i catastrofisti dai, soprattutto perché so che sei uno che non dice ste cose per difendere Berlusconi.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si, come l'Inter
> 
> 
> Che in 365 giorni ha preso Hernanes, Brozovic e Shaquiri
> io a un processo di crescita lento come quello dell'Inter ci metto una gran firma visto il nostro stato attuale, non facciamo i catastrofisti dai, soprattutto perché so che sei uno che non dice ste cose per difendere Berlusconi.



Gli acquisti glie li ha fatti fare Mancini, allenatore _vero_. 
Thohir gli ha dato fiducia, ma hai visto la sua faccia quando l'Inter perdeva? Stava già facendo i conti...
E se non andrà in CL , dovrà rimettere mano al portafoglio: non ha ancora capito in che ginepraio si è messo.
Per me l'hanno intortato: gli hanno fatto credere che con tre acquisti (da pagare a Giugno) avrebbe incassati i quattrini della futura CL.
Berlusconi, oramai, è indifendibile. Che non metta più quattrini posso anche mandarla giù, ma che si faccia fare fesso da Galliani e Inzaghi senza muovere un dito, non lo sopporto. Cominci a cacciare via Pippo a a richiamare Seedorf: anche se deve ingoiare un rospo, smetterà di ingoiarli tutte le sante domeniche...
Le ultime notizie dicono che Mr Bee ha offerto 1 Mdo, ma che la proprietà ne vuole 1 e mezzo.
Stanno negoziando, si vede, ma spero che intervenga un unico operatore certamente solvibile e risolva la diatriba.
Le cordate vanno bene finchè il capocordata non precipita: in tal caso va tutto a catafascio, anche perchè ognuno perde una fetta piccola e se ne può fregare, ma se il proprietario è unico, tranquillo che si sbatte per migliorare le cose...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Gli acquisti glie li ha fatti fare Mancini, allenatore _vero_.
> Thohir gli ha dato fiducia, ma hai visto la sua faccia quando l'Inter perdeva? Stava già facendo i conti...
> E se non andrà in CL , dovrà rimettere mano al portafoglio: non ha ancora capito in che ginepraio si è messo.
> Per me l'hanno intortato: gli hanno fatto credere che con tre acquisti (da pagare a Giugno) avrebbe incassati i quattrini della futura CL.
> ...



La società migliore è sempre dispari e minore di 2


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Bee Taechaubol, il magnate thailandese interessato ad acquistare delle quote di maggioranza del Milan, ha rilasciato un comunicato per fare chiarezza.

Ecco le sue dichiarazioni: "Vorrei chiarire personalmente informazioni errate o fuorvianti apparse negli ultimi due giorni sui media italiani, ribadendo al contempo di non aver mai rilasciato interviste a giornali del mio Paese. Non nego l’interesse per una eventuale acquisizione di quote di una squadra così prestigiosa come AC Milan, ma al momento si tratta solo di interlocuzioni cordiali e private con rappresentanti del gruppo AC Milan. Nessuna decisione da parte di entrambe le parti è stata presa né tanto meno è stato siglato alcun accordo. Non intendo pertanto commentare le notizie prive di fondamento che alcuni giornali hanno riportato in merito alla mia situazione patrimoniale, ma se dovesse proseguire la campagna mediatica artificiosamente orchestrata per denigrarmi, non esiterei ad adire le vie legali per tutelare, oltre alla verità, la mia immagine e la mia onorabilità".*


----------

